# yes its a cheese press



## scotty (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2008)

"Gouda" job Scotty! 
You are one "sharp" cookie.
So you "pressed" that into service yet?
I bet it makes cheese pressing run like a "Swiss" clock.
Nothing like a bit of "American" ingenuity.


Please....... not more puns............ make it stop.........


----------



## scotty (Sep 11, 2008)

<DIV id=post_message_258780>That was just a teaser. I need one more piece before i finish the job. Then i will post the whole enchilada. It will totally break apart and will use weight lifting weights for the pressure.

I was just showing off because i have finally gotten most of the parts together. I need som food grade epoxy amd one other of the white cutting boards


It has 2 barrels. One is 6 X10 inches and the other is 4 X9 inches*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Waldo (Sep 12, 2008)

What kind of cheese are you going to make buddy?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 12, 2008)

Scotty...you have the greatest hobbies.....Love it!!!!


----------



## scotty (Sep 12, 2008)

Waldo said:


> What kind of cheese are you going to make buddy?




First i am going to frankhausers website--they have simple starter cheeses --no press needed.
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese.html


I already have cultures for mild and sharp cheeses but i want to construct some sort of thermostatically controlled pot for ripening.


milk needs to be held at 80F for a while and sometimes at about 180--just under boiling after the renet and cultures are added


My fitst attempt without the press should be cottage cheese and than microwave mozzarella


I forgot to add that without the teamwork with Miss Rocky i probable would be just sitting around and vegetating*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## scotty (Sep 12, 2008)

Northern Winos said:


> Scotty...you have the greatest hobbies.....Love it!!!!




I cant talk about some of the others


----------

